# First easter egg



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Green eggs and ham anyone?? Very excited americauna laid first egg today. Getting three a day from five hens.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Bon appetit!


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> Congratulations! Bon appetit!


Thanks. Gone and delicious


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice job! Did she get an extra treat for that?  Love first eggs!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Nice job! Did she get an extra treat for that?  Love first eggs!


But of course three of my five are now laying every day. Not sure what's up with the other two. One is a RIR and the other an australorp


----------

